# Hệ thống Điện > THC - điều khiển cao độ đầu cắt tự động >  THC proma không phản hồi (Help)

## dangduc

Dạ, e chào các bác, 4f mình có bác nào dùng THC proma xin chỉ giáo e với ạ
Em dùng loại THC proma SD điều khiển qua xung pul/ dir. Vốn là e đang dùng bình thường thì tự nhiên nó không phản hồi điều khiển trục z được (e nhập lệnh nhưng z không chạy) trước đó thì bình thường kể cả chạy chế độ mode test của THC vẫn bình thường. Bác nào đã gặp phải tình huống như vậy cho e xin lời khuyên với ạ. Em cám ơn nhiều.

----------

